# Show me your bike color schemes



## ptfmb71 (Mar 22, 2004)

Just built up a new HT with a combo of existing and new parts. Not that it makes any difference, but I decided to try and use three colors (white, red, and black)....I need to get a life but it was a fun build.
Show me your color combinations


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

First, where are your pics?


----------



## ptfmb71 (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry...had trouble posting pics with the iPad


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

LOVE the color scheme, but I'm a little put off by a white seatpost (wouldn't it look nasty if it were greased properly?)


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

*contrast*

I like white bikes. A black seatpost and stem might have given a little contrast. Still looks nice. Part of the fun of building a new bike.

That saddle makes my A$$ hurt just looking at it. :eekster:


----------



## caad4rep (Sep 7, 2011)

I was just going to start a post to see if anyone runs white seatpost/stem/bars. I'm thinking about going with that combo and wanted to see an example. Looks nice!

Anyone else going all white?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I have a red/black/silver FS build that just happened to have color matched parts without knowing it...

Then I did custom paint job...

Looks nice.

I also have a grey FR bike and hesitating between total stealth look or metal red accents...

Then I will build a SS, flat black with gold accent... Look awesome.

David


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Some may think this is a girly combo:

2008 Niner Air 9 in Kermit green with white accents and carbon bits. (Seatpost is actually a silver Thomson though in the pic it looks white.)










My 2005 20th anniversary edition Jamis dakar is in flat black with ano red accents and my 2007 Specialized Rockhopper is in flat black with ano blue accents.


----------



## ptfmb71 (Mar 22, 2004)

djork said:


> Some may think this is a girly combo:
> 
> 2008 Niner Air 9 in Kermit green with white accents and carbon bits. (Seatpost is actually a silver Thomson though in the pic it looks white.)
> 
> ...


Looks nice.
no such thing as a girly color...I have seen guys racing Pink bikes that are great riders.


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Simple, but nice. My Red, White and Matte Black Access build. A nice touch (planned) is that the Titec bar and post and RaceFace stem all have red lettering with a white outline.I may also switch to a white saddle, though the existing saddle has red and white accents. Originally wanted white rims but got impatient and used what I had.


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

I definitely don't think the green is a girly color at all...especially nowadays with all of the insanely brightly colored shoes and clothes that are being released by Nike and Adidas. As long as you like the way it looks, you're golden.

Look good, feel good. Feel good, play good.


----------



## jen0910 (Mar 25, 2009)

My bike has a black and white theme with a hint of Celeste green. In case you can't tell from that shot, the bars are white too. I also just added a black XT rear derailleur (not in the picture) so that matches a bit better.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

My refurbished Bontrager Racelite.

Schoolbus yellow with sparkles. Black/silver accessories and components.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

here you go...all three of them...


----------



## sprknranger (May 29, 2011)

It's still not quite done yet...but it's getting there. I painted it myself with rustoleum gloss white enamel and rustoleum flat black enamel.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Here goes my Transition ToP. Most are done up in all black (which looks good) but I wanted mine to be a tad different than the rest.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been told by others that my bike looks offensive, some even went as far as giving me negative rep points for posting a picture of it.


----------



## sprknranger (May 29, 2011)

^ WOW those are some huge tires! Kinda reminds me of a monster truck!! I think it looks good :thumbsup: haters gonna hate tho


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

Leopold, if I knew where you lived, I would call the police on you right now. Children come into this site.
In fact maybe child services should be notified with you allowing them near that monster.

That is what regular bikes have nightmares about, your bike crushing them. :thumbsup:

I bet that is fun in the sand. We have lots of that here in sunny Florida . 
With my bikes I have to ride right next to the shoreline where it's packed down. 
That thing looks like it would cruise through even the best fine sand we have here.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

*pedal on*

Negativity for someone posting a pic of thier bike. How narrowminded. :nono:

By the looks of the smiles on those kids faces. I can only imagine the rider of the bike having a similar smile when they ride it.

Chances are Leopard can out ride and out drink the haters. :thumbsup: Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I've been told by others that my bike looks offensive, some even went as far as giving me negative rep points for posting a picture of it.


That thing is awesome!

How soft can your run those tyres - they must be like having 3" of suspension! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't like yellow, but the schoolbus yellow looks great!

And Leo, I have never seen orange ano. like that. Talk about some poppin' color!

Mines a bit more on the DL...

(I wish I could get the American Classic letters off there without ruining the finish, but prob'ly not happening)

-F


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Sideknob said:


> That thing is awesome!
> 
> How soft can your run those tyres - they must be like having 3" of suspension! :thumbsup:


I realised two days ago that they had "self-aired-down" to around 7PSI, so I pumped the front one back up to 13PSI and the rear back up to 17PSI. On sand and snow 5PSI is the recommended pressure rating, but for the type of riding I do (rocky/technical/fireroads/singletrack/paved) anything between 10PSI - 20PSI is ideal. Too much pressure, and they bounce all over the place.

It is the most fun bike I have ever owned. I own a full suspension bike (Santa Cruz Superlight), but the Pugsley is my bike of choice-the Santa Cruz feels lonely, sitting there getting covered in dust off in the corner of my garage.


----------



## Vegas988 (Sep 30, 2011)

I've always had a thing for all black or black on neon colors like orange or green... Good looking bikes guys!


New here but have lurked for a while by the way. First post! Woo!


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's my Niner. Wanted something with color. Went for orange, back and some red accents. It's hard to see but the bar is an orange anodized RaceFace Turbine. My Yeti is black with some little red accents.


----------



## hillwilly (Nov 20, 2008)

*this thread is good*

I'll post up a picture of my Butcher, when I get the new parts I ordered. My frame is white, black rims, white seat, basically everything white and black. New pedals, handlebars, grips on the way, for a start. Of course by then I'll want some new rims, to match the color of the new handlebars. :madman:


----------



## Nygaard (Nov 9, 2011)

Both my bikes are white.. Actually the last 6 bikes I've owned were


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Blue with white and a little bit of red,


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I&#146;ve been told by others that my bike looks offensive, some even went as far as giving me negative rep points for posting a picture of it.


I would be offended that they're offended. I dig it!


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Pooch said:


> Here's my Niner. Wanted something with color. Went for orange, back and some red accents. It's hard to see but the bar is an orange anodized RaceFace Turbine. My Yeti is black with some little red accents.
> View attachment 643670


All you need are these cranks. Hyper-bling! In all seriousness, I like the orange as it stands out a bit from the crowd.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

*Bringing back an old thread for a new bike*

...


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

The frame had orange/black graphics so I continued with that to the forks and wheels. The rest is colorful, lots of blue, black and gold ano. And a KMC neo-chrome chain to finish of the rainbow. My last bike was priamerily matte-black, I wanted more color this time.


----------



## sniperf350 (Feb 3, 2017)

Stock colors but I love the black/yellow/gray on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Red, white, and brushed Al


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Black and cyan.

My other fav is trek purple lotus and cyan.


----------



## MrPatrick (Feb 3, 2017)

Black, white and pink. Needs more pink I think.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

MrPatrick said:


> Black, white and pink. Needs more pink I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pink pedals and bottle cage for sure.


----------



## MrPatrick (Feb 3, 2017)

solarplex said:


> Pink pedals and bottle cage for sure.


I'm thinking pink Jagwire cables. Original ones can stand to be replaced.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Gray with some red highlights where i can


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Another black & blue Farley


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my SS raleigh is white and black with a touch of red

my beater rockhopper is charcoal grey/black with some polished aluminum bits... and a whitewall tire on the back...lol... it is lit up like a UFO at night..lol


----------

